# realistische Narben?



## Hagi (18. Februar 2002)

hi

ich weiss dass es irgendwo hier im Forum ein ein link zu nem tut über narben gibt, aber irgendwie find ich das teil net mehr. suchen-funktion hab ich auch benutzt, ohne erfolg sorry  

daher nochmals die frage:

weiss jemand wie man realistische narben machen kann?
also ich meine eine verheilte narbe, die noch sichtbar ist.

auch wenn ihr andere "schlägerei"-effekte kennt wäre des ganz cool.

krasse wunden, risse in der haut und sonstige, evtl. blutende narben wären auch noch cool

kann jemand was posten? fänd ich supi  

Hagi


----------



## braindad (18. Februar 2002)

das du nix findest wundert mich aber...."narbe" und du findest alles was du willst

>>clickme<<


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (19. Februar 2002)

sieht mir aber mehr nach Schürfungen oder Brandwunden aus und nicht
als Narben ansich....


----------



## braindad (19. Februar 2002)

naja, das sind ja auch narben  hehe 

ausserdem kann man mit diesen ansätzen mit sichherheit eine narbe im sinne einer shnittwunde basteln.


EDIT: da gfällt mir mal wieder was dummes auf: ich depp. hab irgendwie narbe mit wunde verwechselt. sorry, mein psot oben ist echt für'n ar*ch...


----------



## shiver (19. Februar 2002)

narben:

wischfinger + abwedler + aufheller = yay!


----------



## Hagi (19. Februar 2002)

*hmm?*

hä shiver wie meinst du das? soll ich mit diesen werkzeugen einfach so ne narbe reinmalen? das hat bei mir nich richtig funktioniert! kannst du evtl. mal nen beispiel posten?

hagi


----------



## Christoph (19. Februar 2002)

*gg* schweres Leben alles doppelt zu sagen!*gg*;-)


----------



## suid (19. Februar 2002)

aloha, 

hier ein beispiel, ist ein zugenähter mund, könnte aber auch
als narbe gesehen werden 

(ist von nem bild an dem ich grade arbeite)


----------



## AciDemon (19. Februar 2002)

die löcher sehen etwas zu 'gebohrt' (symetrisch) aus...ansonsten ists nicht schlecht...


----------



## Christoph (19. Februar 2002)

sieht geil aus!!


----------



## suid (19. Februar 2002)

wie gesagt, ich arbeite dran 

und eigentlich geht es nur um die "narbe",
das der rest noch "unfertig" aussieht (symmetrisch) 
weis ich auch


----------



## AciDemon (20. Februar 2002)

ah ok...wollte dir nicht auf den schlips treten...die narbe sieht cool aus! ;-)


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2002)

autsch,

das fühlt sich sicher gut an!

SCHMERZ! lass nach


----------



## Hagi (20. Februar 2002)

*aaua *

aaaaah das muss weh tun *G*

sieht aber voll geil aus find ich 

Hagi


----------

